# place to get awesome cork and driftwood?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys, do you have any recommendations on where to buy pretty decent sized cork bark pieces and driftwood pieces? 

Thanks!


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Branches - Natural

good prices for ghostwood and driftwood


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

I've bought from this place a few times for plants and driftwood. They are awesome if you need aquatic plants, the portions they give you will blow anything away any store will give you for the price. They have all different sizes of driftwood including some pieces that are beyond big! aquariumplants.com


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I've gotten wood from home depot before at a fraction of the price a pet store would sell it. You just need to make sure you clean/sterilize it very well first. The wood at home depot can be found in the indoor plant section. People buy it to mount air plants and whatnot.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I got the pieces for my viv at thedriftwoodstore.com. Lots of nice stuff, and it's wysiwyg.


----------



## clinto (Sep 25, 2008)

I have ordered from LLLReptile.com, Blackjungle.com and neherpetoculture.com. all have similiar items and each has some neat things the others dont.


----------



## slowfoot (Sep 23, 2008)

Sellers on the Planted Tank Forum often have some really nice (very gnarly) manzanita pieces for sale. You need to log in to view the threads, however. Very reasonable prices, too.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

varanoid said:


> I've gotten wood from home depot before at a fraction of the price a pet store would sell it. You just need to make sure you clean/sterilize it very well first. The wood at home depot can be found in the indoor plant section. People buy it to mount air plants and whatnot.


Really, where are you located? Because I'm assuming this might be a regional thing, because I have never seen anything similar at one of the HD in my area


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

Manzanita Burlworks - The Source for Quality Handcrafted Manzanita Products has good Manzanita wood prices, though you can't pick out individual pieces. I get mine mostly from other hobbyists, especially through the swap n shop at The Planted Tank forum, so I can see exactly what I'm getting. If you live out on the Western Pacific coast of the US, you can collect it yourself (color me jealous LOL)

I want to know where ya'll are finding the big cork tiles I see in some vivs? Most of the cork tiles I'm finding don't have the big grain (holes) that add the nice depth and make good places to stuff moss like I see on here...


----------

